# Hyatt System and Two Contracts



## clotheshorse (May 25, 2016)

We are in the process of buying two contracts, one for 1400 points and the other 1800.  Will we be able to use them together during the reservation windows?   Will they be in the same account or separate accounts?


----------



## DAman (May 25, 2016)

You will be able to use them together assuming they are identically registered.  You will have one Hyatt account and one II account too.

The issue is when you are allotted your points so they are all roughly in the same window.  Hopefully the weeks are not too far apart so you don't have to worry about LCUP(my rule is avoid LCUP-too restrictive in use of points within 60 days).

I always transfer my points to EEE to avoid LCUP.  It's causing me some pain this year since I want to book something for December and I don't get my points until July and all my points leftover went to EEE in March.  

This is important because the inventory(think Highlands Inn) opens up 6(and also 12 but there was no inventory available to me then) months in advance for best booking.


----------



## clotheshorse (May 25, 2016)

DAman said:


> You will be able to use them together assuming they are identically registered.  You will have one Hyatt account and one II account too.
> 
> The issue is when you are allotted your points so they are all roughly in the same window.  Hopefully the weeks are not too far apart so you don't have to worry about LCUP(my rule is avoid LCUP-too restrictive in use of points within 60 days).
> 
> ...



This is helpful, what is EEE?


----------



## DAman (May 26, 2016)

EEE is Extended External Exchange.  It is the points you use for II exchanges.  There are very specific rules for Hyatt points.  Although I prefer to stay at Hyatts and use my points internally sometimes that is not possible.  The EEE points have good value for me in II.  Transferring to EEE keeps the points alive for up to two years past your use week.  Otherwise they expire at the end of LCUP.

HRPP, CUP, LCUP(Limited Club Use Period),and EEE are the terms used.  You have to manage your points to keep them valuable to you.  Familiarize yourself with the time frames to do it.  Read and reread the rules.

LCUP points can only be used for Hyatt reservations within 60 days.  Since where I want to go and when I can go are tough reservations I do not want to have points in LCUP since I will lose them(and have lost them in the past).


----------



## mesamirage (May 26, 2016)

clotheshorse said:


> This is helpful, what is EEE?



This site by Kal will help you with everything "Hyatt"

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## clotheshorse (May 26, 2016)

DAman said:


> EEE is Extended External Exchange.  It is the points you use for II exchanges.  There are very specific rules for Hyatt points.  Although I prefer to stay at Hyatts and use my points internally sometimes that is not possible.  The EEE points have good value for me in II.  Transferring to EEE keeps the points alive for up to two years past your use week.  Otherwise they expire at the end of LCUP.
> 
> HRPP, CUP, LCUP(Limited Club Use Period),and EEE are the terms used.  You have to manage your points to keep them valuable to you.  Familiarize yourself with the time frames to do it.  Read and reread the rules.
> 
> LCUP points can only be used for Hyatt reservations within 60 days.  Since where I want to go and when I can go are tough reservations I do not want to have points in LCUP since I will lose them(and have lost them in the past).



Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## sts1732 (May 27, 2016)

As a owner with Hyatt for almost 20 yrs. We quickly gave up on LCUP, we found it more useful to go to EEE. We found it makes you more flexible to what you want to do, not to mention the 2 yr. window, We were able to get 2 wks. back to back in the USVI with points left over, for one yrs. deposit of points.


----------

